# NEWMAC WB-100 FURNACE



## bobfeather (May 10, 2009)

getting ready to replace my 25 year old wood oil combo furnace
anyone one here using a new-mac wood burner ?
one i am looking at is the WB-100  wood only ( no coal or grates )
probably will install an electric insert for the odd time no one is home for a couple days 
comments & suggestions welcome
bob


----------



## begreen (May 10, 2009)

Moved to the boiler rooms for a more targeted response.


----------



## mike1234 (May 11, 2009)

Have you done a newmac search on this sight?  I did, found some comments, and some owners.  There did not seem to be any big complaints, and there did not seem to be anyone just raving over them.  Hopefully some that will have them will respond.  The response I would look for is - I have one, and I would buy one again.

I also think that the web site is a little vague about how the burn is accomplished.  Is there a secondary burn?  I think so, but ... it never really states that or tells how it is accomplished, at least in what I was able to see.


----------



## CowboyAndy (May 12, 2009)

I have a newmac cl86 wood oil combo. I would rate it a 7 out of 10. Its decent, but we had to replace the forced air blower mid season on it and we just got it last september. one of the hinge pins on the door keeps working itself out. and the design on the combo unit of the placement of the hi/low/limit switch is poor... should have been located in the middle instead of the back.

other than that, its a good furnace, came highly recommended to me by a guy whos been in hvac for 30 years and still services some of the first ones he ever installed.


----------

